# FreeBSD 12.0 kdenlive removal?



## tman904 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi. 

I'm trying to install kdenlive on an amd64 version of freebsd 12.0. I first installed the pkg tool, then ran pkg update. 
After this I ran pkg install kdenlive but it says it's not in the repo. I searched on freshports and it seems it should be in the repos. 
Do I have to install it from the ports collection instead and if so can pre built packages and ports exist on the same install. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2019)

tman904 said:


> After this I ran pkg install kdenlive but it says it's not in the repo. I searched on freshports and it seems it should be in the repos.


I haven't checked but it's possible it fails to build (for whatever reason). In that case a package would go missing.


----------



## tman904 (Feb 4, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I haven't checked but it's possible it fails to build (for whatever reason). In that case a package would go missing.


Alright then I'll look into it further. I didn't try to build the port yet so maybe I can get it going that way.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2019)

It's a little tricky finding the right build logs. But this looks like the last quarterly builds: http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=120amd64-quarterly&build=491901

It seems it's skipped due to failures with multimedia/mlt-qt5

I can't find the issue for the latest builds but it might be the same reason.


----------



## tman904 (Feb 6, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's a little tricky finding the right build logs. But this looks like the last quarterly builds: http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=120amd64-quarterly&build=491901
> 
> It seems it's skipped due to failures with multimedia/mlt-qt5
> 
> I can't find the issue for the latest builds but it might be the same reason.



Okay thanks for the update. I'll try and see if I can build it with ports. I'll report back on my findings.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 6, 2019)

If you've got other packages installed (not ports), don't mix the two or you will more than likely have dependency issues. Just a heads up. In my experience, it's either all packages or all ports. There are ways around this but a more experienced member will have to chime in as to how.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2019)

A standard -RELEASE version uses quarterly packages, so make sure you have the same ports tree (which defaults to latest), or else you can get a lot of version differences. And as long as you build everything with the same default options you should end up with the same packages. But, that said, there's a reason why it fails to build. If it fails to build on the build clusters its likely going to fail to build on your systems too.


----------



## tman904 (Feb 7, 2019)

SirDice said:


> A standard -RELEASE version uses quarterly packages, so make sure you have the same ports tree (which defaults to latest), or else you can get a lot of version differences. And as long as you build everything with the same default options you should end up with the same packages. But, that said, there's a reason why it fails to build. If it fails to build on the build clusters its likely going to fail to build on your systems too.


I got around to trying to build it and lone and behold it failed as you said it would. 
Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 7, 2019)

There is a package for multimedia/kdenlive in the latest repository for 12.0 from 2019-02-03. If you wish to use that repository you need to set it in the /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file (how to in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf). After setting the new repository run `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade` to upgrade the installed packages to latest repo package version before installing kdenlive.


----------



## tman904 (Oct 2, 2019)

> There is a package for multimedia/kdenlive in the latest repository for 12.0 from 2019-02-03. If you wish to use that repository you need to set it in the /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file (how to in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf). After setting the new repository run  pkg update and  pkg upgrade to upgrade the installed packages to latest repo package version before installing kdenlive.



Thanks T-Daemon. I'll have to revisit this issue. I got busy and forgot about this post lol.


----------



## daeron (Dec 17, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It's a little tricky finding the right build logs. But this looks like the last quarterly builds: http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/build.html?mastername=120amd64-quarterly&build=491901
> 
> It seems it's skipped due to failures with multimedia/mlt-qt5
> 
> I can't find the issue for the latest builds but it might be the same reason.



It may be a hidden ffmpeg bug, for at least eight months the  FFmpeg -flite option causes MLT to build dysfunctional libraries, so suddenly kdenlive and other media packages fail to work without revealing the source of the problem. I suggest until ffmpeg is fixed everyone should be warned to disable flite in ffmpeg.


----------

